# Look vs. Pinarello



## capt. krunch (Feb 25, 2008)

Can anyone tell me about the 07 565? How does it compare to the pinarello


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

Which model pinarello?


----------



## capt. krunch (Feb 25, 2008)

I was looking at the Pinarello Onida. I have test rode both bikes and like the feel of both bikes. I can not find much information on the 565 and I am not familiar with either brand.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*



capt. krunch said:


> I was looking at the Pinarello Onida. I have test rode both bikes and like the feel of both bikes. I can not find much information on the 565 and I am not familiar with either brand.


I think you're confused about the Pinarello model. The term onda is used to describe their curved forks, not a frame model. 

http://www.pinarello.com/main_eng.php

The LOOK 565 was a step below the current 585, using high modulus, instead of very high modulus carbon fiber. It also has an aluminum BB lug rather than the carbon lug used on the 585. To my knowledge, it's now discontinued, so you should get a decent discount on it.

http://www.lookcycle-usa.com/


----------



## capt. krunch (Feb 25, 2008)

*Thanks*

My mistake, the Pinarello is an 07 FP5. How do you think it compares to the 07 Look 565. I am ready to buy now and I can't make up my mind. If it were you, would you go with the Look or the Pinarello


----------



## Lt. (Jun 2, 2005)

capt. krunch said:


> My mistake, the Pinarello is an 07 FP5. How do you think it compares to the 07 Look 565. I am ready to buy now and I can't make up my mind. If it were you, would you go with the Look or the Pinarello


MHO, but it's not as simple. What are you looking for in terms of stiffness? Are you looking for a climber or sprinter? Are you using the bike for long century rides or racing crits? 

Both Look and Pinarello in general make great frames.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Can't comment on the Pinarello, have never ridden it so no knowledge whatsoever. I do ride a 565, have been on it for about 6 months, absolutely love it for what I do on a bicycle - group rides, solo rides, centuries 3 or 4 times a year. Very comfortable all day century bike, climbs well, descends well, very stable. I don't race, and haven't in many years, so cannot comment about the 565 for racing.


----------



## capt. krunch (Feb 25, 2008)

Great feedback, thanks. I guess I am getting impatient, I am ready to buy now. The thing that I do not like about the 565 is that it is discontinued although I can get it at killer price II am going to try the Specialized roubaix and the Tarmac tomorrow. Any thoughts on those bikes?


----------



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

capt. krunch said:


> Great feedback, thanks. I guess I am getting impatient, I am ready to buy now. The thing that I do not like about the 565 is that it is discontinued although I can get it at killer price II am going to try the Specialized roubaix and the Tarmac tomorrow. Any thoughts on those bikes?



I can give you some feed back between the 565 and the Tarmac...
I rode the Tarmac on a demo day at the LBS. They were kind enough to slap my pedals on it and adjust the saddle height and reach. It fit great, felt light but something was missing. I could never put a finger on what I didn't like about it, but it wasn't worth the dough. Could have been the sloping top tuberrr: or the lack of acceleration...i dunno.
It just didn't feel alive.
The 565 on the other hand is different. It's traditional in geometry but cutting edge in performance. It's stiff but comfortable. It's stylish without screaming...
I've done some fast group rides, centuries and just complete my first road race. My goal for the first race was to not get dropped. Little did I know I would be towing the line with 1K to go. I held in there for a top ten spot. And I have to contribute a lot to the bike. Honestly, I'm setting up for my best season yet. 
Dude, if you're impatient. Buy the LOOK and be done. You won't regret it.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

end of November i bought a demo '07 565 from a bike dealer selling on ebay. My understanding is that the 565 has the same fork and main frame as the 585, but has the 555 rear stays. It weighs 200 grams more than than the 585 due to the Al. in the bottom bracket discussed above and the weight of the rear stays. My frame is an XS. With pedals and cages it weighs 15.75 lbs. Light, responds well, climbs well. No complaints. It's reasonably comfortable on rough chipped sealed roads, but I'm spoiled by my custom steel which is even more comfortable. Because the 565 is discontinued for '08 your can get great deals on frame or complete bike. It was discontinued not because there is anything wrong with the bike, but because the sales were slow in that buyers either bought the 555 or the 585 and not the 565. It is my understanding the the 565 is much closer to the 585 in specifications than to the 555 which is made of different CF and not lugged technology. I suspect that other manufacturers comparable models to the 565 will be significantly more money than the 565.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

What Schneiderguy says about why the 565 was discontinued matches input a while back from Chas from Look USA, I believe on this board; 565 was discontinued because it's price point was much closer to the 585 than the 555, and majority of people paid the few hundred more for the 585. So, discontinued because of relatively low sales at a somewhat awkward (my words) price point, not because there were any issues with the frame.


----------



## capt. krunch (Feb 25, 2008)

*The 565*

Thanks for your comments. I did it, I bought the 565 last night. It is still at the shop getting some final cosmetic and adjustments made. I am very excited and I am sure I have made the correct choice and I am looking foward to my first long ride. I will keep you posted on how it went, thanks again.


----------



## capt. krunch (Feb 25, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks, I have been told by many about the same things you have mentioned. I know that I will be happy with the 565, I better, it has to last me a long time or else I will be in the dog house.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

capt. krunch said:


> Thanks, I have been told by many about the same things you have mentioned. I know that I will be happy with the 565, I better, it has to last me a long time or else I will be in the dog house.


Hope you enjoy yours as much as I do mine! I find it to be a great bike for "doghouse prevention". Post pictures when you get a chance.


----------

